# Controlling any device/software via DMX or Art-Net/DMX



## IAmLumenator (Oct 14, 2013)

So I was digging around for a way to transmit arbitrary serial connections from a specific Art-Net universe, channel, and value and I discovered the Open Lighting Architecture.

http://www.opendmx.net

I recommend installing Debian linux or Ubutu on a PC, and installing OLA. You can use it as a DMX to Art-Net converter, an Art-Net to DMX converter, a standalone DMX tester/playback device, and the important part:

The program ola_trigger allows you to specify any universe/channel/level style trigger and run any Linux shell script you want.

Now here's the kicker, a Raspberry Pi is only about 30-40$ and has GPIO. With a couple relays, you have contact-closure DMX channels, an Enttec DMX Pro or Open DMX can be fed by Art-Net, or you can even launch and trigger video files to be played. It's a very versatile program. I use it to trigger a shell script to change a very antiquated PTZ camera and a VGA matrix switch, both via RS232 shell scripts and USB to RS232 converters.


----------

